# undercover work



## betulina

Hola a tothom!

En una novel·la envien un policia a un altre país "*to do some undercover work*", que consisteix a infiltrar-se en grups neonazis uns sis mesos. No acabo de trobar cap manera de dir "undercover work" en català que em satisfaci del tot.

Se m'acut "missió d'incògnit", "missió clandestina"... és clar que potser m'estic encaparrant amb "missió" i potser la paraula seria una altra...

Com ho veieu? Teniu alguna idea?

La frase sencera que li diu el seu cap: "_We're sending you there to do some undercover work._"

Gràcies!


----------



## Tige

Hola Betu!
Potser podries dir que va a fer de "talp", o que té la missió "d'infiltrar-se", com dius quan fas l'explicació.  A mi la paraula "undercover" em fa pensar en "poli de paisano" (i ho dic en castellà perquè és la paraula de les pel·lis..., realment no sé si hi ha una expressió en català, però igual et dóna més idees)...


----------



## Antpax

Hola a tothom,

Nomès se m´acut "operació clandestina", però sembla més militar que policial. Per altra banda, jo en castellà diria "operación encubierta", però he cercat en el grec i "encobrir" nomès és fa servir per acts delictius.

Per a mí, "undercover work" no és el mateix que "poli de paisano", perquè jo diria que en un "undercover work", el policia ha una identitat falsa o alguna cosa semblant.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Tige

Hola Ant, em referia a només "undercover" (potser pensant en "undercover cop"), i crec que en qualsevol cas hi ha una ocultació de que s'és policia, però tens raó en que no és la paraula que millor descriu l'acció de la Betu...


----------



## ernest_

Hola,
En terminologia de guerra, hi ha els famosos "covert ops", que són precisament elements que actuen sota una bandera falsa, o sota cap bandera, o infiltrats en el bàndol enemic. I si ens fixem en l'article de la Wikipedia, hi ha un matís entre "covert operation" i "clandestine operation". Jo traduiria aquests dos termes com "operació encoberta" i "operació clandestina" respectivament; tot i que segurament hi ha altres possibilitats.


----------



## Orreaga

Hola:

No sé si es pot dir: "T'hi enviem per a treballar com a agent secret"  ??  Es desvia molt de l'original, tal vegada.


----------



## betulina

Moltes gràcies a tots per l'ajuda. Havia pensat en "encoberta", però tens raó, Ant, que sembla que es fa servir més per a operacions aparentment legals que n'encobreixen una altra d'il·legal... encara que per extensió potser es podria fer servir en un cas així, trobo.

Tige, sí, "de paisano" seria "de paisà", igual; ja m'ha sortit abans "undercover cop" i hi he col·locat "poli de paisà". 

Ernest, gràcies per la recerca! El meu context no és tan especialitzat (es tracta d'un simple inspector de policia que no té ni idea de fer d'espia i l'envien tot sol amb l'excusa dels neonazis, però en realitat no va a fer-hi res, només a no fer nosa), però les paraules potser sí que poden servir. De fet, crec que potser "encoberta" hi va bé, al cap i a la fi.

Gràcies, Orreaga! Sí, crec que amb "agent secret" és una mica massa per al context.

Rumiaré a veure si amb "operació encoberta" em funciona. Gràcies!


----------



## dafne.ne

Jo diria  una feïna o tasca clandestina.


----------



## jaume60

dafne.ne said:


> Jo diria una feïna o tasca clandestina.


 
Hola,

Pel que he investigat aquesta proposta em sembla correcte.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------

